# Cockapoos sleeping patterns



## natef (Dec 18, 2011)

How long do cockapoo puppies sleep throughout the day?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

A lot!
It's a kind of cycle of play sleep eat play sleep eat and so on and so ,however you can over excite them and they will stay awake this is when they become a handful I'm sure they should sleep 17hrs plus a day?


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

They sleep lots - up to 19 hours a day my puppy book said. Interspersed with mayhem!


----------

